# HEW Cyclassics 2004



## Alan (1. August 2004)

Morgens, 

wollte eigentlich nur mal nachfragen, wie es denn so bei den einzelnen Fahrerinnen und Fahrern gelaufen ist. Es gab ja, soweit mir bekannt, auf allen Strecken norddeutsche/Hamburger Beteiligung. Vielleicht kann die eine oder der andere ja einen kleinen Kommentar hinterlassen. 
Bedanke mich im voraus!

Gutes Erholen, 

Det


----------



## madbull (1. August 2004)

Unglaublich, aber wahr: Das ESK hat die Teamwertung gewonnen...   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=126837
Die vier Helden wurden außerdem in ihren Wertungen 1., 2., 4. und 5. ...

Drei der vier sind übrigens hauptberuflich Singlespeeder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ozei (2. August 2004)

Hi,

guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=70648

Bin 400. Overall und 75. U23.


----------



## edvars (2. August 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Drei der vier sind übrigens hauptberuflich Singlespeeder...



Und,,,glaube ich, laut insiderinfos, Radcouriere, machen alsoo nicht's anderes als radfahren


----------



## edvars (2. August 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=70648
> 
> Bin 400. Overall und 75. U23.



Glückwünche, klasse ergebniss.

Morten.


----------



## madbull (2. August 2004)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Und,,,glaube ich, laut insiderinfos, Radcouriere, machen alsoo nicht's anderes als radfahren


Wo du das her hast, weiß ich nicht - aber deine Quellen solltest du mal überprüfen...   
Alle vier sind voll im (nichts mit Radfahren zu tun habende) Beruf, fahren wie die meisten von uns nur in ihrer Freizeit und sind - btw - auch nicht mehr die Jügsten...   

Mein "hauptberuflich" oben war scherzhaft gemeint...  

Außerdem habe ich hier im Forum schon von einigen Kurieren gelesen, dass das Kurierfahren nicht viel als Training taugen soll - im Gegenteil.


----------



## Zwock (2. August 2004)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Und,,,glaube ich, laut insiderinfos, Radcouriere, machen alsoo nicht's anderes als radfahren


alle vier sind in erster Linie aber Eisenschweine, was soviel bedeuted FitFu**er, was widerum laut Google soviel heißt passender Bumser ;-)

Damit sollte alles klar sein, oder

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## Hellfish (2. August 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Morgens,
> 
> wollte eigentlich nur mal nachfragen, wie es denn so bei den einzelnen Fahrerinnen und Fahrern gelaufen ist. Es gab ja, soweit mir bekannt, auf allen Strecken norddeutsche/Hamburger Beteiligung. Vielleicht kann die eine oder der andere ja einen kleinen Kommentar hinterlassen.
> Bedanke mich im voraus!
> ...


Bei mir (uns) lief es eigentlich ganz gut.

Kleiner Bericht.


----------



## edvars (2. August 2004)

Zwock schrieb:
			
		

> alle vier sind in erster Linie aber Eisenschweine, was soviel bedeuted FitFu**er, was widerum laut Google soviel heißt passender Bumser ;-)
> 
> Damit sollte alles klar sein, oder
> 
> Gruß der Zwock



"Coole"   sprache ihr haben bei dem  eissenschweine, gibts ein sprachkurs?? komme hier nicht rigtig mit mein schuledeutsch zu recht   . 

Der Dumme Däne.


----------



## edvars (2. August 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Wo du das her hast, weiß ich nicht - aber deine Quellen solltest du mal überprüfen...
> Alle vier sind voll im (nichts mit Radfahren zu tun habende) Beruf, fahren wie die meisten von uns nur in ihrer Freizeit und sind - btw - auch nicht mehr die Jügsten...
> 
> Mein "hauptberuflich" oben war scherzhaft gemeint...
> ...



Meine quelle, mag falsch sein, aber ich habe ein und er werde auch bei der WM in SSP da Sein , Aber tolle leistung auf jedenfall die rennen als team zu gewinnen, egal ob als SSP, oder nicht.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (2. August 2004)

Hi

Das ESK-Team kenne ich leider nicht trotzdem meinen Respekt!!!

Ebay sei dank konnte ich doch noch vor 2 wochen einen Startplatz ergattern.
Mit 20,50Euro + 8Euro Ummeldegebühr sogar auch ziemlich günstig

Ich war nach knapp 3h20min im Ziel, leider musste ich 2 Stopps einlegen, weil mein Tacho streikte. Das hatte mich insgesamt 10 minuten gekostet, womit ich aber in meiner wertung noch 3848. (von  7000????) kann also ganz zufreiden sein 

Ich fand es super organisiert und bin nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (2. August 2004)

Moin Moin,
ich bin auch ohne Sturz durchgekommen. War nicht immer leicht und ich werde mir gründlich überlegen, ob ich nächtes Jahr nochmal dieses Risiko eingehe. 
Auf jeder RTF gibt es eine non-verbale Kommunikation. Per Fingerzeig wird auf Hindernisse hingewiesen, Gefahrenstellen, Gullydeckel und die mehr oder minder vorhandene Lücke wird angezeigt, bevor diese "zugefahren" wird. 

Nur wenn die Uhr mitläuft, dann ist alles vorbei und vergessen. Das Messer zwischen den Zähnen und los. Aus meinem Block startete einer mit Ellenbogenschützer...  
Viele viele böse Stürze, mit viel Blut und Rettungswagen. Kann nicht sein oder?

Bis Km 60-70 war das Tempo "angenehm"  hoch, alles fahrbar, um dann als Einzelkämpfer Lücken zuzufahren um Anschluß an die vorfahrende Gruppe herzustellen und dann feststellen, dass die Burschen auch nur vor sich hin dümpeln :kotz:  Sowas kann einem ganz schön den Schnitt versauen.
In Harburg haben sich dann die Mountainbikefahrer von den Rennradfahrern getrennt...
Als im Windschatten die Schaltungen der vor mir fahrenden Frisöre zu hören waren und die Burschen etwa 12 Gänge runterschalteten, hatten meine Mundwinkel vollen Ohrkontakt   , Blinker rechts, ohne schalten, Marsch Marsch...
Dieses Breitbandgrinsen hielt bis zur Ost-West Straße an. Dat Ding is ja richtich lang und hat eine unglaubliche Steigung von bestimmt 103,6%  wow, alle Achtung, woher die Körner nehmen?
Naja, Zeit ist o.k. Knapp unter 3Std, aber nächstes Jahr??

Gruß @all,
Beppo


----------



## Marcus (2. August 2004)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> leider musste ich 2 Stopps einlegen, weil mein Tacho streikte. Das hatte mich insgesamt 10 minuten gekostet,



Wasn das fuer Ausrede? 

"Tacho streikt" -- man das ist ein Rennen, da reisst man das Schei$$ding ab und wirft es in den Strassengraben, wenn es rumzickt. Aber man stellt sich doch nicht hin und frickelt irgendwo im Speichenmagnet rum ... 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## NoFunAtAll (3. August 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Wasn das fuer Ausrede?
> 
> "Tacho streikt" -- man das ist ein Rennen, da reisst man das Schei$$ding ab und wirft es in den Strassengraben, wenn es rumzickt. Aber man stellt sich doch nicht hin und frickelt irgendwo im Speichenmagnet rum ...
> 
> Gruesse, rikman




naja, hast schon recht,Hört sich tatsächlich nach einer Ausrede an. 
 aber mir schoss da durch den Kopf, dass ich hinterher weder meine Zeit, meinen Schnitt oder noch irgendwas wüsste.
Den Transponder hatte ich völlig vergessen


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (3. August 2004)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> ... man das ist ein Rennen, da reisst man das Schei$$ding ab und wirft es in den Strassengraben, wenn es rumzickt. Aber man stellt sich doch nicht hin und frickelt irgendwo im Speichenmagnet rum ...



Geht bei mir nicht, dann bin ich aufgeschmissen: meiner zeigt an, was ich tun soll: Treten, treten, treten, schalten, treten....

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Marcus (3. August 2004)

Fritz Bodosondo schrieb:
			
		

> meiner zeigt an, was ich tun soll: Treten, treten, treten, schalten, treten....



... dann faehrst halt Singlespeed, da faellt der Punkt mit dem Schalten weg. Und wenn da nur noch "Treten" steht, brauchst den Tacho auch nicht mehr. Weil man sich das auch so merken kann! 

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## jab (3. August 2004)

Moin,

nur 'ne dumme Frage: Ist denn hier überhaupt keiner die 170er-Runde gefahren?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (3. August 2004)

@rikman: was soll ich mir merken?

Gruß

Frotz


----------



## Marcus (3. August 2004)

Fritz Bodosondo schrieb:
			
		

> was soll ich mir merken?



"Treten, treten, treten, treten...."

Gruesse, rikman


----------



## ozei (3. August 2004)

jab schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> nur 'ne dumme Frage: Ist denn hier überhaupt keiner die 170er-Runde gefahren?
> 
> Grüße, Jan


Offensichtlich nicht. Aber ich hätte es gemacht wenn ich mir nicht vor 6 Wochen das Knie kaputt gemacht hätte. (Heckklappe geküsst).


----------



## kollo (3. August 2004)

jab schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> nur 'ne dumme Frage: Ist denn hier überhaupt keiner die 170er-Runde gefahren?
> 
> Grüße, Jan



Doch - ich! Sehe auch gerade erst zufällig die Threads hier im Regionalbereich....Sogar Racing-Teamler waren ja am Start.

Ich bin in Block F gestartet und relativ lange in der Spitzengruppe mit den Bergamonts gefahren. Kurz vor der zweiten Verpflegung hatte ich aber einen heftigen Durchhänger - irgendwie wollte der schnell gegessene Riegel wieder an die Frischluft und hat alles blockiert. Ich musste die Gruppe ziehen lassen und habe mich erst an der Köhlbrandbrücke wieder erholt. Ich bin dann trotz Aufgabe- und Abbiegegedanken noch auf die 170er gegangen und war mit 4:13 am Ende doch ganz zufrieden...

Jens


----------



## ritzelflitzer (5. August 2004)

Hallo Kollo, da hätten wir uns sehen können. Die Bergamonts und CSC Fahrer waren unser Kompass. Die haben ordentlich was auf die Kurbel gelegt. Bei der Trennung zw. 115 und 170km mußte ich mich glücklicherweise wegen der Teamwertung für die kurze Runde entscheiden. Hat sich ja erfreulicherweise gelohnt für uns. Aber vielleicht kann ich ja die Jungs das nächste mal auf die große Runde locken.

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## Martinbaby (5. August 2004)

Habt Ihr eigentlich schon mal probiert, auf actionphoto Eure Bilder unter Angabe Eurer Startnummern zu finden?

Meines Erachtens sind die Bilder so schlecht, daß selbst die Betreiber auf kaum einem Ihrer eigenen Bilder die Startnummern erkennen können, weil die mit ihrer  Belichtung Probleme hatten. Die Startnummern am Lenker strahlen alle grell weiß, so daß keine Startnummer zu erkennen ist (bzw. nur ganz wenige...)

Unter "nicht zugeordneten Bildern" hingegen sind es an die 1000 Bilder, auf denen die Nummern nicht zu erkennen sind...  Gibt man die eigenen Startnummer an, ist die Ausbeute bei 0. Habe auch schon ganz viele andere Nummern ausprobiert. Bei den wenigsten gibt es Treffer.

Nach meiner Meinung: Ganz schön peonlich für Actionfoto.net , die sich auf Ihrer Homepage so professionell präsentieren.

Oder hat schon jemand "sein" Foto entdeckt? Her mit der Nummer!


----------



## Hellfish (6. August 2004)

Martinbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr eigentlich schon mal probiert, auf actionphoto
> Nach meiner Meinung: Ganz schön peonlich für Actionfoto.net , die sich auf Ihrer Homepage so professionell präsentieren.


Bei 14000 Teilnehmern und damit ca 40000 Fotos dauert es durchaus ein paar Tage, bis die alle richtig sortiert, identifiziert und beschriftet sind. Also hab ein paar Tage Geduld, und Du wirst wunderbare Fotos von Dir finden. 



> Oder hat schon jemand "sein" Foto entdeckt? Her mit der Nummer!


"Mein" Foto habe ich noch nicht entdeckt, aber der ESK ist auf vielen Fotos zu sehen, und auch bei der 10392 ist ein schickes Trikot zu bewundern. 

Edit: Meine Bilder sind online. Fritz Bodosondo ist auch schon veröffentlicht.


----------



## Mi! (6. August 2004)

So hier noch einer aus dem Team Shamrock

[imgl]http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/10953/HC43121251_DSC_0116.jpeg[/imgl]


----------



## ozei (6. August 2004)




----------



## Smash (9. August 2004)

Halt!!!!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

